
Have a request for PG and YC - mukund

======
mukund
Since YC is attracting lots of talent..can YC provide a sort of virtual
meeting place where information exchange between people of same frequency
happens? Just like Saeed Amidi's carpet shop became center of startup
activities, YC can also become one virtual nerve center!

~~~
blader
Isn't this it?

~~~
mukund
Nope, here anyone who is a sneaky guy can get evesdrop on things. I would say
people who have applied as contestants could only interact otherwise any
disgruntled person who doesnt like YC or PG or who likes MSFT can do some
mischief ;-) So in short i was hinting at this one...say someone is really
good but couldnt get selected, they can redraw/regroup with other talented
folks.

~~~
akkartik
Submitting a trivial YC application is no indication of anything. But that's
ok, because worrying about sneaky guys is isomorphic to worrying about keeping
your idea secret -- sheer overhead.

~~~
mukund
Need not be. No one cares about idea getting leaked as ideas are dime to a
dozen. Its about seeding mis trust by quoting some stupid things by
disgruntled elements that worries. One can just go ahead and say YC cheats and
give some cock• story and thats enough to cover up u r idea. So thats one
thing i say about 2 faced / double headed sneaky guys

~~~
danw
Not sure I follow your concern. Are you worried that people could submit
articles/comments which are untrue? If so then the voting and wisdom of crowds
solves this.

